# Compound snap shooting for small game??



## lurch77 (Feb 15, 2007)

I am thinking of entering the world of compounds from being a recurve shooter for years. I am focused only on hunting, and a lot of is quick shooting at small game (birds, squiirel, rabbits). I may not be a true "snap" shooter, but I do not hold very long. I draw quick and then fire as soon as I feel i have proper aim(instinctive). It is only for deer/turkey that I end up holding it seems. I am never in a stand, but am a stalker -- and this more than anything probably dictates this style of shooting. I have a couple questions for the experts on this board:

Do you think a compound can be snap shot as well as a recurve? For quick shooting, what cam system would you recommend (super-soft, wheel, etc)? Is there a particular bow you would recommend for this style of hunting? I like the looks of the Commander -- do you think the A2A is too short for a finger shooter? Would switching to a 1-finger release help for compounds (i currently use 3 under).

Other bows i am considering are: Montega, Constitution and Conquest 4. I am thinking 60# would be a faster draw and still adequate for hunting.

Sorry to ask so many questions, but I have never really used a compound much(and the ones I have were always set up for releases) and I wondering whether I should make the leap or stick with the recurves. I have heard a lot of finger shooters say that they cant get used to the relase of a compound. Any input would be really appreciated.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

You owe it to yourself to watch these two videos by Tim Wells.

Lethal Flight
Relentless Pursuit

http://www.worldhuntinggroup.com/

In these videos, Tim shoots a Matthews bare bow at every kind of game you can imagine. He makes numerous running shots on live animals, and also skeet shoots. All is done bare bow compound.

Time shoots (or was shooting) the Conquest with the Super Soft cams. However, some guys prefer the cams with the hard wall. Tim could probably shoot anything.

Don't think for a second you cannot hunt with a compound in the same way you are used to the recurve. There is some learning you have to do to make the transition (shorter bow, let off) but as you will see from Tim, with the right guy behind the bow the results can be amazing.

I came over from recurves (stilll my first love) due to shoulder issues, and have hunted for several years with a bare bow compound. Its still a blast.

By the way, I have no financial interest in these videos. They are still my two favorite to watch.

Cato


----------



## cobowhntr (Jan 1, 2005)

*welcome*

Lurch,
1st welcome to the show. 
2nd I think the ata on the Commander would be fine & u shouldn't have to switch to 1 finger. I shot the Old Glory @ 36 3/4 or so w/two under & I shot it fairly well. I have however ordered a Constitution (41" ata)& from shooting last years model I think It'll be pretty smokin'. Have U shot the Commander? I have yet to shoot one but did launch some off the Guardian & was impressed but it is way to short for me. 
As far as cam types the binary does have a quick drop off to the valley with a narrow valley to boot & this may help or hinder a snap shooter. U will just have to shoot a few & see if it works for you. You can adjust the let off to achieve anywhere from 65% up to 80%. I like mine around 65%.
Good luck and again welcome.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

If your snap shooting then you want a light weight and a quick point, have a look at an Oneida Osprey. The downside is that peak draw weight is 55lbs. If you feel you can hunt with that weight then you should be able to shoot that bow just like a recurve, but I would go to two under.


----------



## lurch77 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome and the information. I will definitely be getting those Tim Wells videos. I had always been turned off by the Oneidas as they looked so complicated. But now the more I look at them and read about them, they might be excatly what I am looking for. I love the feel of my recurve. The Oneidas look like they would draw much more like a recurve than a typical compound. Also, the let-off can be set much lower. I also like that it seems that I can do all the work myself. Hmmm -- I need to find one to shoot. Do you think the Black Eagle is too short to finger shoot (I am 6'4" with 31" draw)? The Pro-Eagle is a little longer but I am not so sure of that big stabilizing brace. I like to shoot flu-flu arrows a lot, would that brace get in the way? Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## P'duck (Sep 28, 2006)

There are several guys I know of who shoot an Oneida Black Eagle with fingers and have zero issue. I shoot an Oneida Tomcat, Aeroforce and Aeroforce X80 with fingers and have zero issue. I have not tried the Black Eagle with fingers yet but who knows one day shooting I just might. My draw is 29 3/4". I just picked up an Oneida Talon which is very similiar to the Osprey and drawing it back feels good, I plan on using mine for bowfishing this summer. 

Pick up alot of different bows and play, play and play some more with them. I am sold 100% on Oneidas and have been since 1991, so I am biased. Just have to be honest.


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

*Switching Over*

I just switched over from long bow to a compound because of shoulder problems and after researching just about all of them I went with a css contender 41ata 60#@28 set for 56#. the transition is not that difficult and the contender is very smooth and forgiving, the only issue I have is getting used to an arrow rest seeing as how I always shot off the shelf, so a little experimenting with rest hieght and I am getting there.
Css is a small company that pays attention to detail and you talk with the owner direct. He will tell you what he has and send you a dvd about his bows, make suggestions that will fit your style of shooting and their prices are more than competitive with the big 3.
Look them over at www.cssarchery.com then take down the phone # and give Chuck a call also do a search here on at and you will be pleasantly suprised at the revues, or make another post asking about them.
nice bow and very nice people to deal with.
Good luck


----------

